# Wine Rack



## 2PUPs (Apr 2, 2011)

Well , the last few days at work on my free time I decided to make a 30 bottle wine rack , its not finnished yet . Just a few lil things . Need to put the screw buttons over screw holes and apply clear finnish . Below is a pic of it . I am off to go do some work on my new wine shop area , if I get alot acomplished I will post in my other thread .

Jeff


----------



## wvbrewer (Apr 2, 2011)

Thats a nice wine rack, I bet it will be beautiful when you put a finish on it.


----------



## 2PUPs (Apr 2, 2011)

wvbrewer said:


> Thats a nice wine rack, I bet it will be beautiful when you put a finish on it.



Thx wvbrewer , I just noticed second pic the rack is upside down .


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 2, 2011)

Very nice. Being so tall and Narrow do you have plans so it doesn't rack to the left or right. Fasten to the wall or cross brace maybe?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 2, 2011)

Yep, fasten it to the wall please! Great job!


----------



## 2PUPs (Apr 2, 2011)

I will deffinetly fasten to the wall , this is just a temporary one till I get my wine working area done for larger rack . Wade are those pics of your wine racks built by you, or did you buy them . If ya built em they look awsome very nice wood working . .

Jeff


----------



## Wade E (Apr 2, 2011)

Mine. all out of scraps from work which were rips from stair treads. We throw tons of this stuff out.


----------



## Flem (Apr 2, 2011)

Great looking rack, 2PUPs!


----------



## 2PUPs (Apr 2, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Mine. all out of scraps from work which were rips from stair treads. We throw tons of this stuff out.



My side rails and trim were made from scrap 2x4s plained down to 1-1/8 " thick on the dewalt 12" plainer , the bottle rails are from pieces of scrap oak . 

Jeff


----------



## Wade E (Apr 2, 2011)

Its something I need a new one of or to go get mine fixed. I have the Powermatic planer and even though it works the feed stops every 3 seconds when planing and then goes again. Luckily it doesnt leave any marks while doing this but its annoying.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 2, 2011)

Ditto what others have said. Great job all the way around. You might as well start on the 300 bottle version. Some how we all seem to fill them up no matter how much we have!


----------

